# our ragdolls and moggie



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

pearl our 17week old blue mitted
















lilly our 17month old blue point








smuge our 18month old big boy blue point
















munch 6month old moggie


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

cute pics


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pics, your cats are lovely. xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Love the 2nd photo, now that is contentment.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Love the 2nd photo, now that is contentment.


thanks she loves laying on her back and having her tummy tickled.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I love lilly shes one stunning girl!


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Beautiful pics, your cats are lovely. xxx


thanks smuge doesnt like his photo taken,unless hes sleeping.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I love lilly shes one stunning girl!


thanks she looks stunning in that photo,hopefully pearl will grow up to be as Beautiful as her.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful cats!! 

D x


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

loively pics


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Munch is very nice too love his/her markings.


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

BOOOOOTIFUL KITTIES !! your moggy is soooo cute !!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Cute babes!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely cats you have, gorgeous,


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow what beautiful cats!! Munch is adorable (I have a soft spot for b&w's)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

great pics, do you show?


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

raggs said:


> great pics, do you show?


thanks,no dont show dont think there is anywere around here.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your ragdolls are beautiful and so laid back. The black and white mog looks cheeky and full of mischief.
Lovely pictures of gorgeous cats


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Your ragdolls are beautiful and so laid back. The black and white mog looks cheeky and full of mischief.
> Lovely pictures of gorgeous cats


thanks,he is very cheeky and gets up to lots of mischief all the time.


----------



## spitzcav3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Your Ragdoll babies are adorable, lovely pics. We have 3 Ragdoll's, Chester is 8 yrs old and he was a rescue and then we have two sisters called Misty and Talena and they are 5 yrs old.
The one in the pic is Misty.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what lovely fur babies you have


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful puddytats!


----------

